# Not sure what is growing? HELP



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

I hope the photos will show a clear picture of what is growing.
Pretty sure it is not mold,as it can be peeled off it pretty good size pieces. I can remove most of it, but it will start spread once again. It will cover anything in it path (plants, background, etc). This has been going on for a few months.
Any ideas? Anyway of of stopping it?
Thanks for the time and the ideas.

Jim


Un-touched...growing










Pulling some of it off


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

More than likely a type of algae.

s


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

looks lika algae. Take as much as you can off, replace with moss. If algae can grow so can moss strands. Use strands of moss not muddy clumps or anything thick. It should spread quickly.


----------



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

Sound like it is a form of alage, since I tried to remove it by hand and I'm having no luck. Anything else that I could use to remove/kill it that is 100% safe to the frogs? 

Thanks. Jim


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Am I mistaken or is there a whitish film/fiber layer over the green algae. I think you have a fungus or mold growing on the algae (green parts). 

The mold/fungus can be combated by agressive spray/misting of H20 a few times a day.. this beats it down and it usually dies off in a week of that treatment. The algae will love this though...but it is not really a problem to keep around..if you dont mind the look.

I find the fungus though can kill off moss and plants but the algae doesn't
How old is the tank? these things cycle through new tanks for up to 4-5 months and occ crop up in older set ups also. 

You could use a toothbrush if you really want to scrub it off....

Anyone else have any other ID?

Shawn


----------



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't think it is a mold or fungus as it will grow under the "water fall" that I have on the back of the tank.
This tank has been going since Sept of last year, so it has been going for 6 months.
This has the same feel of a Blue/green algae that I had in my fish tank a few month ago. I cleared that up with Mardel Freshwater Maracyn. Not sure if it is safe to use that in a frog tank.
Thanks again for the help.
Jim




sports_doc said:


> Am I mistaken or is there a whitish film/fiber layer over the green algae. I think you have a fungus or mold growing on the algae (green parts).
> 
> The mold/fungus can be combated by agressive spray/misting of H20 a few times a day.. this beats it down and it usually dies off in a week of that treatment. The algae will love this though...but it is not really a problem to keep around..if you dont mind the look.
> 
> ...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Jim
I would say it is safer to go with toothbrush/mechanical removal and avoid the Maracyn. Maracyn might be safe in amphibians (see if you can locate a reference on it online) but who knows ....
I find that 'nutrient' levels change in my tanks/vivs all the time and what was a problem this month goes away next month and some other thing pops up like 'shrooms, other mosses, ferns ect.
I like the other suggestion to try and outcompete it with java moss strands....

good luck

Shawn


----------

